# Airfare Costs



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

As some of you may be aware from my previous posts, my wife and I are planning to go back to the Philippines in 4 months' time.

I'm UK based and I've been looking on Emirates and KLM sites, for our travel dates the airfare is going to be £1000 to £1100 each. This is at least £250 more each than what we usually pay...... and we're certainly not in 'usual times' with regard to global fuel / gas / food prices going up almost weekly.

I'm of the opinion that airfare prices are only going to go up (at least in the short / medium term) and certainly not going to drop within the next 4 months................My wife thinks we should wait until nearer the time in case the fares go down.

Personally I can't see aviation fuel dropping in price anytime soon and I think my wife and I should just bite the bullet and buy our tickets now.

What do you guys think?


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Scoot65

How much does someone thinks the prices would go down in 4 months? Would it be worth the gamble they might go up??? I would go ahead and secure my flights now. If they stay the same price or go down a little, so be it. At least you have the peace of mind having the flights made now.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Scoot65 said:


> As some of you may be aware from my previous posts, my wife and I are planning to go back to the Philippines in 4 months' time.
> 
> I'm UK based and I've been looking on Emirates and KLM sites, for our travel dates the airfare is going to be £1000 to £1100 each. This is at least £250 more each than what we usually pay...... and we're certainly not in 'usual times' with regard to global fuel / gas / food prices going up almost weekly.
> 
> ...


A friend of ours just paid £1400 on Qatar travelling in about 7 weeks time. We were lucky and are using a postponed flight on Emirates which we rebooked before all the fuss travelling to Clark in about 8 weeks time. When we rebooked we only had to pay an extra 3000 pesos.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Scoot65
> 
> How much does someone thinks the prices would go down in 4 months? Would it be worth the gamble they might go up??? I would go ahead and secure my flights now. If they stay the same price or go down a little, so be it. At least you have the peace of mind having the flights made now.
> 
> art


I can't see them dropping in the next four months, especially heading up to Christmas. Moving the flight into the New year could make a positive difference.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. They pretty much confirm what I was thinking.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Scoot65 said:


> Thanks for the replies. They pretty much confirm what I was thinking.


I've gotta give you credit Scoot, at least your planning and thinking ahead of all the many pitfalls that can occur here and I wish you well, I feel you'll be okay.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> I've gotta give you credit Scoot, at least your planning and thinking ahead of all the many pitfalls that can occur here and I wish you well, I feel you'll be okay.


Thanks M.C.A. 
I'm trying to be as diligent as possible. It's one thing having something go wrong when you're in the Phils on holiday for four weeks, where you can probably improvise / survive until it's time to go home. It's totally a different ball game when you're going to be in country for 6 months!! lol


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, I've had a chat to my wife she can see the reason to book the flights sooner rather than later. I think she was (obviously) thinking Pinoy style i.e. wanting to hold out in case a bargain comes along.

I think we'll probably book our flights this evening when she arrives back in our house in from work. I'll sit down with our passports and have a look again at Emirates and KLM websites and take the plunge!!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Scoot65 said:


> Well, I've had a chat to my wife she can see the reason to book the flights sooner rather than later. I think she was (obviously) thinking Pinoy style i.e. wanting to hold out in case a bargain comes along.
> 
> I think we'll probably book our flights this evening when she arrives back in our house in from work. I'll sit down with our passports and have a look again at Emirates and KLM websites and take the plunge!!


In Philippines, it was just announced that fares are going up in July.








Air fares to go up starting July


Passengers will see higher air fares starting next month following an adjustment in the fuel surcharge matrix.




www.philstar.com




Not sure if that impacts foreign carriers into the Philippines, but it is highly unlikely to see fares going down soon. I planned to visit the U.S. this year with my family but gave up. Air fares, rental car, gas, hotels are a joke. It would cost me double what I paid in 2017.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Flights booked! 
Got the flights for £790 each, which I think considering the current climate is not too bad at all. Flying the beginning of November. We've got a short stop-over, about 1hr 30mins at Bangkok going out and about the same duration stop-over at Taiwan on the return journey. 

Looking forward to wheels up!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Scoot65 said:


> Flights booked!
> Got the flights for £790 each, which I think considering the current climate is not too bad at all. Flying the beginning of November. We've got a short stop-over, about 1hr 30mins at Bangkok going out and about the same duration stop-over at Taiwan on the return journey.
> 
> Looking forward to wheels up!


Just a word of warning, Taiwan have only this month allowed transits, many less than scrupulous agents have been selling tickets that could not be used. Taiwan currently required a negative covid test even to transit. This may change by the time you fly back so watch the situation. That is a good price, have you received your e-tickets yet. I hope you haven't used a company called Dream World Travels as they big trouble.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the warning Gary. Very much appreciated!

I've booked using KLM's own website and received the e-tickets pretty much instantly. I was aware of the Taiwan situation (I'd watched a Jennifer Terri YouTube Update). When I booked I saw that Bangkok was the stop-over on the way out (and assumed it was the same going back to UK), that was my fault.

I'm hoping that Taiwan's negative COVID test requirement is dropped by the time we have return to the UK in 10 months' time. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on the situation as the time nears.

Thanks again!


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Scoot65 said:


> Flights booked!
> Got the flights for £790 each, which I think considering the current climate is not too bad at all. Flying the beginning of November. We've got a short stop-over, about 1hr 30mins at Bangkok going out and about the same duration stop-over at Taiwan on the return journey.
> 
> Looking forward to wheels up!


Hi was that from UK to Manila? Thanks.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Danward said:


> Hi was that from UK to Manila? Thanks.


Yes, UK to Amsterdam > Bangkok > Manila (return).


----------

